# How everyone invoices clients



## PSDCenter (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi All,

I was wondering what everyone's favorite application for invoicing your clients or if you guys even use one at all.

Thanks,
Brian P


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 25, 2014)

I would ask this question up the the Business forums.  Down here in the dungeon, no one's gonna see it.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 25, 2014)

Moved to a more appropriate forum.

I just use a template I've built in Word.  I have an invoicing and client info application (Spectra Studio Plus) but I prefer to do my invoices the old-fashioned way.


----------



## KmH (Dec 25, 2014)

I used different invoices for retail and commercial clients, because each client type required a different pricing model.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 25, 2014)

What do you mean by invoice? However they are viewing the final images and deciding on the final products, the balance needs to be paid in full before I place an order.


----------

